# Sand day



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

My finger tips are gone!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

And theres still Tomorrow..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Hack!!..snort...hack...spit!:drink:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Damn.... you get it bad man, I usually only grind down my pinkies after a long day with sanding blocks


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> Damn.... you get it bad man, I usually only grind down my pinkies after a long day with sanding blocks


 If you can feel it ..You can see it...I do alot of rubbing!!


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

moore said:


> And theres still Tomorrow..


Moore we know your work is smooth but you dont have to sand it with your fingertips!!:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> If you can feel it ..You can see it...I do alot of rubbing!!


Well that's because you only use a sponge to sand your entire house Moore.
If you didn't do such damn perfect work you could use a pole sander like the rest of us. :jester:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Are you using mostly rectangular sponges, moore? I notch one side of mine, which gives a nice place for fingers to hold the sponge. Easier on the finger tips, as well as the cut/narrowed side fits into tight places. Sanding out corners I find easier as well.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

When I get to that stage and there's still a lot of sanding to do, I keep a box of surgical type gloves in the van, thats only as a last resort because I don't want to look like a sissy :yes:
They've got to be a tight fit otherwise your fingers move inside the glove when sanding.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

DLSdrywall said:


> Moore we know your work is smooth but you dont have to sand it with your fingertips!!:whistling2:


 looks like its not quite dead SHOOT IT!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm guessing you sanded 1000 sheets to make your fingers look like that. :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I'm guessing you sanded 1000 sheets to make your fingers look like that. :whistling2:


No only 180.. They were not in good shape to start with...


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

i was telling my new employee about Moores hands as I was sanding today. He said since you know everything and this Moore guy seems like a good taper. How do I make sure my hands dont get like that? My reply. Thats why i am carrying around this G damn 14' knife room to room. Then keep checking all the seam and butts before sanding then keep telling you every FN 5 minutes to move the 300W bulb as you go. The better job you do with the flex edge stick sander the less hand sanding that you will need to do. Now shut up and keep sanding. If you baby hands get sore i will buy you some mittens.

Tips for keeping hands 

1. Keep mud off your hands. 
2. Use a brush with handle to clean tools and buckets
3. Rinse hands with clean water then dry with clean towel 
4. Use hand lotion
5 Theres a product called liquid skin. You can get at any pharmacy ,bowling alley or sporting goods store.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

boco said:


> i was telling my new employee about Moores hands as I was sanding today. He said since you know everything and this Moore guy seems like a good taper. How do I make sure my hands dont get like that? My reply. Thats why i am carrying around this G damn 14' knife room to room. Then keep checking all the seam and butts before sanding then keep telling you every FN 5 minutes to move the 300W bulb as you go. The better job you do with the flex edge stick sander the less hand sanding that you will need to do. Now shut up and keep sanding. If you baby hands get sore i will buy you some mittens.
> 
> Tips for keeping hands
> 
> ...


 Number 1 and 2 most important:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Keep mud off hands??:blink: How?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

keeping your handels clean is a good start. My partner gets bad cracks on his hands and is constantley wrappin tape or band aids around parts of his fingers and thumbs. Take 1 look at his knives and you can see why. Handels are white. Same with box handels... white. Steering wheel etc etc. I know a few guys that where gloves ALL day, seems to help. Your hands look just like his, I feel for ya man , I know its bothersome


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> keeping your handels clean is a good start. My partner gets bad cracks on his hands and is constantley wrappin tape or band aids around parts of his fingers and thumbs. Take 1 look at his knives and you can see why. Handels are white. Same with box handels... white. Steering wheel etc etc. I know a few guys that where gloves ALL day, seems to help. Your hands look just like his, I feel for ya man , I know its bothersome


 Theres very little skin left on my wife's ass..:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> Theres very little skin left on my wife's ass..:whistling2:


Pics please :yes:
.......If we can help you then we can help her.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I always say a clean tool is a happy tool.:thumbsup:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

moore said:


> Keep mud off hands??:blink: How?


 I use pan and knife for most of my stufff so basically only my index finger has any mud on it. I also have fresh water and carry a golf towel in my back pocket. Anytime I feel like i am getting sloppy i stop. Clean up my mess Then take a few chuggs of coffee and repeat the karate kid anthem over and over.:thumbup:.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

i do.nt know how your hands could be like that moore.they look like a cement finishers hands .not a drywall finisher.never had an issue like you got there ,not even close.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

b said:


> i do.nt know how your hands could be like that moore.they look like a cement finishers hands .not a drywall finisher.never had an issue like you got there ,not even close.


 I hang and finish..Between the two It takes it's toll..I lost a pinkie nail this week [panel lift] Wanna see???


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> I hang and finish..Between the two It takes it's toll..I lost a pinkie nail this week [panel lift] Wanna see???


lol! Brutal! Let's see it! :yes:
I still don't understand how your fingers get like that though...
One of my guys does that too. I think it's just the way he holds his sponge. He holds it on an angle with the bottom away from the face of the drywall so it doesn't cut into the finish, but he holds it at such a sharp angle that his fingers are always rubbing against the other side of the drywall. I don't know...something like that. It's from rubbing his fingers against the board all day.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

boco said:


> i was telling my new employee about Moores hands as I was sanding today. He said since you know everything and this Moore guy seems like a good taper. How do I make sure my hands dont get like that? My reply. Thats why i am carrying around this G damn 14' knife room to room. Then keep checking all the seam and butts before sanding then keep telling you every FN 5 minutes to move the 300W bulb as you go. The better job you do with the flex edge stick sander the less hand sanding that you will need to do. Now shut up and keep sanding. If you baby hands get sore i will buy you some mittens.
> 
> Tips for keeping hands
> 
> ...


 Tell the truth Boco ..:whistling2: What did you really say about me?
A cabinet maker walked on the job last week ..He said to me 'man it looks like you really know what your doing' I say.. well yeah!! You can fool alot of people that way:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! Brutal! Let's see it! :yes:
> I still don't understand how your fingers get like that though...
> One of my guys does that too. I think it's just the way he holds his sponge. He holds it on an angle with the bottom away from the face of the drywall so it doesn't cut into the finish, but he holds it at such a sharp angle that his fingers are always rubbing against the other side of the drywall. I don't know...something like that. It's from rubbing his fingers against the board all day.


 You guys are killing me! I thought all drywallers hands looked like mine....I guess it's a hand finisher thing..


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> You guys are killing me! I thought all drywallers hands looked like mine....I guess it's a hand finisher thing..


Well I'm still young. lol.
I mean, mine are rough. But nowhere near what yours look like.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Pics please :yes:
> .......If we can help you then we can help her.


 Sorry she would'nt go for It


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

boco said:


> Clean up my mess Then take a few chuggs of coffee and repeat the karate kid anthem over and over.:thumbup:.


 I sent a chopped chorus repeat of that song to one of the other foreman I work with a few years ago... he got a kick out of it :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> Sorry she would'nt go for It


Thanks for asking


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Thanks for asking


 I can try again..:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

moore said:


> Tell the truth Boco ..:whistling2: What did you really say about me?
> A cabinet maker walked on the job last week ..He said to me 'man it looks like you really know what your doing' I say.. well yeah!! You can fool alot of people that way:whistling2:


 Moore i have seen your work. You do a very nice job. Though i disagree about the durabond thing on metal and beads. I buy all my own sheetrock, joint compound, primer and beads. That way i can at least have a shot a a good quaility end product. Seems like you always getting screwed by your gcs. If I cant control my jobs from hanging to prime i just turn them away or charge them a super high price. Ya i got burnt by proroc for 1000boards of crap but now i get usg lite for the same price to make up for it. And stay out of Lowesl


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I get s#it on my index finger from cutting gonna try the crazy glue on it next time, i know i hate it that finger is my money.


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

Yup the dust kills my hands. But my new favorite drink helps... "Pop Shoppe" Lime ricky pop and Jose Quervo Tequilla!

I have also "taped" my finger tips in the past. It helps. I find running my hands over the wall after kills them. But I like to feel everything. :whistling2:

scott


----------

